# Does anyone in the Westminster area actually rents/demo bikes????



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I seem to be stuck....visiting my parents for a week...and not having a bicycle to tool around in.....

maybe I should get a cheap Bikes Direct Cross bike and just keep it there???


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

Give the guys at Surf City Cyclery (http://surfcitycyclery.com/) in Huntington Beach a call. I know they have demo bikes, so chances are you can work something out with them.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I called them earlier, they just demo the high end stuff, the Epic, Roubaix, etc....

If I rode one of them.... I'd be selling my Rockhopper and Secteur to get carbon fiber bikes.

Now I'm just thinking about getting a "cheaper" bike to keep at my parents (I'd love to get a TriCross)...though maybe a CrossTrail can be considered....

or something from bikes direct


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

if you're renting a bike in westminster, rent a very fast one to outrun the gang members and miscreants


----------

